# Electro-shock Therapy



## lmurph824 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have had severe personalization for 5 years which is constant throughout the day, and I have come to the realization that I am not going to survive if this disorder persists. Does anyone know if electroshock therapy is effective in jolting something in my brain, maybe reactivating the areas of my brain that are currently dormant? I currently have absolutely nothing that affects me in reality and I just feel time passing me by. I live in a horrid dark void every moment of my life. I do not want to become a drug addict because I feel like that's the only way to fill the void. My depersonalization has ended my basketball career, inhibited my intelligence, cause me to appear stupid to my peers and has made my ability to experience anything impossible. I'm in desperation mode and I am going to suggest electroshock therapy to my doctor.


----------



## birdie (Aug 23, 2004)

lmurph824 said:


> I have had severe personalization for 5 years which is constant throughout the day, and I have come to the realization that I am not going to survive if this disorder persists. Does anyone know if electroshock therapy is effective in jolting something in my brain, maybe reactivating the areas of my brain that are currently dormant? I currently have absolutely nothing that affects me in reality and I just feel time passing me by. I live in a horrid dark void every moment of my life. I do not want to become a drug addict because I feel like that's the only way to fill the void. My depersonalization has ended my basketball career, inhibited my intelligence, cause me to appear stupid to my peers and has made my ability to experience anything impossible. I'm in desperation mode and I am going to suggest electroshock therapy to my doctor.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I've only read about one person who got this to treat symptoms of dp, and he didn't get better but suffered from memory loss and confusion in addition to dp afterwards. He said the thing that made him recover was physiotherapy as he was able to reconnect to reality by getting to connect to his body. Or something. I'd stay away from electro-shock if I were you, even though I understand so very well how desperate you are.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

In 1992, I had 15 ECT treatments, actually because of DP. At the time I was catatonic. I sat around in a daze, ignoring my surroundings. I was also in the Psych Ward at the time. I am being very honest in saying that I believe it jolted me back in the right direction. I mean, at least I was more aware of the world. The side effects can be scary, but harmless. It causes short term memory loss, but that subsides pretty quick. It REALLY helped me, when medicines failed. Talk to your doctor about it more if you're really serious about it, and good luck!
Rob


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

codeblue213 said:


> In 1992, I had 15 ECT treatments, actually because of DP. At the time I was catatonic. I sat around in a daze, ignoring my surroundings. I was also in the Psych Ward at the time. I am being very honest in saying that I believe it jolted me back in the right direction. I mean, at least I was more aware of the world. The side effects can be scary, but harmless. It causes short term memory loss, but that subsides pretty quick. It REALLY helped me, when medicines failed. Talk to your doctor about it more if you're really serious about it, and good luck!
> Rob


I feel it's important to say 1) many believe it's actually the anaesthetics and not the ECT that helps,
2) This being what it is, many people feel better just knowing they've undergone such a drastic treatment, like you said, it "jolted" you in the right direction. There is no evidence to support "jolting" as treatment for psychological difficulties.
3) There are a LOT of horror-stories about people losing a lot more than short term memory from undergoing ECT, so please read what you can before doing anything.


----------



## wewillwin (Feb 16, 2010)

I got helpful advics awhile ago see does it help you,Just do what you did before,sounds simple,I found myself thinking i cant i wont be able,Then i started to realize that nothing had changed just the way i thought was holding me back,I never would thought that everday thoughts would merge into this almost diabliting condition,negative thoughts produce negative behaviour its a vicious circle,So i just did,I want out sure it was a struggle i felt all the syptoms of dp/dr when out but i buckled down, the next day i felt great,it was lessing its grip on me so i continued doing what i used to every negative thought that pushed through i rejected,There your thoughts no outside force is making you feel like this,i had it really bad i thought i was going to end up in care,that itself was a negative thought, change your thought process i know its not easy,I promise you If you unwarp even your smallest thoughts stuff you dont even know your thinking about every thing looks brighter.I know its hard just keep pushing on all the best you will get better,


----------

